# Mommas first litter.



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Momma finally had her first litter 6 days ago. She only had two, but shes taking great care of them.










Ignore the poop on the little ones tail, he or she pooped while I was trying to get photos and got it on her tail. >< Momma promptly cleaned it off once she got her babies back. Shes a really sweet mouse and a wonderful mother.

I don't have a current good photo of her, but shes pure black on top with a pure white tummy. The male was pure black on top and tan on his tummy with long fur.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a sweet pic.  The bubs should do well seeing as there are only the two of them.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The dad.



















The mum

Those are old photos, but the best I currently have of them.


----------



## MissStitches (Mar 31, 2012)

The mum looks like the sweetest thing ever! :love1 She seems to have a great temperment! That should be good for your two pups!


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

She likes chin scratches and sitting on my hand. Shes a very happy mouse, and very social, witch is odd since I did not handle her to much when she was younger, but I think she picked it up from her cage mate, who passed away of old age a few months ago. She was a sweet heart. She would sit on my shoulder all day and nest in my hair, and if she needed to use the bathroom she would go to my shoulder and go on the towel that I would have there for her.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

its really werid but I always see long haired black and tans and they all look exactly the same as mine!! I've seen like 10 now its really od! :?


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The photos of that male do not due him justice.

He looks a lot different in person, and those where from he was a baby.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Culled the Runt, this is the older brother.

17 days old now


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

His fur is starting to get longer now


----------

